# Dash vent gauge pod



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

So I'm in the middle of building a pod, and from what I've seen online, the dash vents are half for ventilation and half for sound. The back half is the duct, and the front half is the stereo tweeter. I was originally going to put the gauge in the back (closer to the windshield), but I don't wanna block airflow, especially for winter fogging of the windshield. I also don't wanna block the tweeter, but that won't be as big of a deal. Here is a pic:








Should I go for what I almost have built (ie, the back-half is blocked), or should I make a new one that blocks the tweeter and not the duct? I'll post pics when done, but I wanted opinions as to whether the fogging will be a problem with the back half blocked. Here are pics of mine (I need to glue, fill, and paint) 
Cutting:








Main parts:








Almost done!










_Modified by l88m22vette at 2:03 PM 9-8-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Dash vent gauge pod (l88m22vette)*

its already far enough away, so you pick the passenger side to make it further away







Also its kind of low, doesnt seem to be the best place for a 52mm gauge. A 60mm gauge maybe. 
One last thing, is it going to be turned away from you alittle?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Dash vent gauge pod (cincyTT)*

That pic is from an AudiWorld post...my pod is going to be on the drivers side, and still might be in the forward position above the tweeter. It is not going to be turned away. I might make a hood for it though, depending on the reflection.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Dash vent gauge pod (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_That pic is from an AudiWorld post...my pod is going to be on the drivers side, and still might be in the forward position above the tweeter.

Good, because the pics above are a stupid idea


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Dash vent gauge pod (cincyTT)*

Thanks for the positive input http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Dash vent gauge pod (l88m22vette)*

Yours idea is fine, the person you stole the idea from might awell have the passenger hold a gauge out the window for him








Dont get pissy with me when you post someone's work that makes having the gauge pointless almost unless you got a passenger to read it.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Dash vent gauge pod (cincyTT)*

The only pic from AudiWorld was the first one of the dash vent removed. The rest are mine.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

nice work lm.
Cincy , the first pic is a XM radio antenna install. lm was using it to show us how it is under that cover to ask us if he should block the vent or the tweeter .
everything clear now..







?


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 6:30 PM 9-8-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

I always got the concept, its just the best imho.


----------



## vr_slider (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Hi This awesome !!! very very nice, just one question did you make this yourself ?? i would really like the same setup !!


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (vr_slider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_slider* »_Hi This awesome !!! very very nice, just one question did you make this yourself ?? i would really like the same setup !!









If you look at the second picture , you can see that its a steering columm pod that he chopped off the sides .


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

Yep, its a NewSouthPerformance part. I bought that because it was supposed to match the stock look (ie not shiny $2 plastic), and it does, but I have to use plastic filler anyway, and paint, so I dunno if it will still look ok. All I need to find is a 5mm 90° brass fitting, and some semi-gloss black to hopefully match up with the dash


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

lm , rubberized flat black should match the dash as well


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

Oh, good call...is that a common spraypaint?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Oh, good call...is that a common spraypaint? 
 you can find it at Autozone or Advanced auto parts.


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

i like this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (liquidicenf)*

chill cincy....my brother in law is a industrial designer and he made an aftermarket pod for the steering column on the 1.8t golf because the other ones out there were doo doo. SO I can appreciate the work involved. I dont know if it is the best placement but you can test that out. Either way, nice job on the work and the effort. there is only so much room in the car for stuff.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (danchef)*

i only have a problem with the placement, but not my car


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

cincy... i was just gunna say that was a dick comment ya posted then.... you cracked me the **** up with this "Yours idea is fine, the person you stole the idea from might awell have the passenger hold a gauge out the window for him" LMAO halarious!


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (untitled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *untitled* »_cincy... i was just gunna say that was a dick comment ya posted 

agreed.
it looks good man, very clean.............if you made the angle right it would be fine i think http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*

Im sorry i posted my opinion







Next time ill say i love everything someone posts


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Here it is ready for paint: 
















I went with the rear set-up because I already had screwed up the vent, and to see if my assembly worked. It definetly did, and all I used was plastic epoxy from Ace Hardware and MMD White Putty, a quick-drying modeling putty that sitcks well to plastic and sands easily. I'm painting tonight, and will post when I get it all together in the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by l88m22vette at 2:43 PM 9-12-2007_


----------



## msereno (Jul 5, 2006)

I ran my wiring up the front by the tweeter then drilled a hole to the back so it wouldn't get in the tweeters way then mounted a pod on the dash next to it. I will post pics on friday of several things I have done.


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

this done and in the car yet?


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (diehlryan)*

from the dead!
lets see pictures! 
where did you get matching paint?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*

Home Depot..."textured plastic black"
...anyway I have better ideas now...


_Modified by l88m22vette at 3:36 AM 2-7-2008_


----------



## Jettapimp (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

This is cool and original, cool DIY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Jettapimp)*

very nice work LM, looks really clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

